# Aktienhandel



## TheFanaticTesters (14. September 2016)

Hallo habe zwar gesucht aber dazu nichts gefunden wenn es das Thema schon geben sollte sorry dann bitte ich den Mod es zu verschieben 

Hier möchte ich Aktienhändler finden und auch darüber reden,da Gamer eben nicht nur Gamer sind und wir teils über ein gutes wissen verfügen zb Spiele ...Hardware uws...finde ich das dies eine gute Möglichkeit ist hier von seinem Wissen zu profitieren!
Natürlich gibt es an der Börse keine Garantie aber dennoch finde ich das Thema sehr interessant und bin auch selber dabei!

hier mal meine momentanen Aktien:

EA gekauft im auguts 2016 Grund= ich denke Battlefield 1 wird sich sehr gut verkaufen

AMD gekauft August 2016 Grund= ich sehe AMD langsam wieder zurück kommen sie haben sehr gute Partner mit Sony ,Microsoft,Nintendo, und kommen auch langsam bei den Prozessoren wieder in Schwung ebenso bei den Gpus.

ich würde mich  freuen auf viele Aktien Freunde und die die es noch werden wollen


----------



## Suffi30 (14. September 2016)

Habe meine AMD letzte Woche noch gut verkauft. (6,20 gekauft um 1,85) Warte aber jetzt mal ein wenig ab wie weit sie noch runter geht da amd ja zusätzliche Aktien ausgibt. Wenn es sich unten eingependelt hat werde ich wieder kaufen da ich überzeugt bin das da noch mehr drinn ist.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (14. September 2016)

Hayyyy es gibt hier also Aktionäre heheh genial


----------



## OField (14. September 2016)

Würde gern in Aktien investieren, aber mir fehlt völlig das Wissen über wie und was zu beachten ist.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (14. September 2016)

OField schrieb:


> Würde gern in Aktien investieren, aber mir fehlt völlig das Wissen über wie und was zu beachten ist.



Hallo ich versuche dir mal etwas Rat zu geben aber gerne auch die anderen User sind willkommen etwas beizutragen da ich ehrlich gesagt kein Aktien Profi bin ich war zuvor immer bei Forex tätig wollte es jetzt aber ruhiger angehen daher sind Aktien auch für mich noch etwas Neuland!

ich persönlich bin zu degiro ist sehr einfach und du kannst auch schon mit wenig Geld experimentieren du kannst auch schon 2 Aktien kaufen ohne 100 Stück Limit usw was du sonst oft bei Banken usw hörst!
zu beachten ist ...tja ich habe da nach dem Aktien Buch meine Richtlinie gewählt kaufe nur das wovon du Ahnung hast daher bewege ich mich im Gaming berreich und alles was sich mit meinen hobby verbindet da ich da e immer sehr viel lese usw...
aber wenn du mich jetzt zb fragen würdest ist zb vw gut??kein plan ich habe null Ahnung von Autos...und genau da fängt das Problem an...daher bleibe ich bei Sachen von denen ich Ahnung habe oder zumindest etwas Ahnung habe da man ja nie aus lernt!

aber es geht natürlich schon noch tiefer zb KGV usw usw....

aber wie gesagt ich richte mich da eher nach dem was ich denke Beispiel AMD ich sehe das sony Konsolen wie verrückt verkauft .....ich sehe das die neue pro raus kommt..ich sehe die neue scoripo..ich sehe gute Grafikkarten usw usw..überall ist AMD in der Geräten drin das heißt AMD macht auch sein Geld damit...ob ich damit richtig liege weiß ich natürlich nicht aber es geht ja auch immer um etwas Spekulation sonst wären wir ja alle reich wenn es die goldene Regel geben würde!


----------



## Red-Hood (14. September 2016)

The Fanatic Testers schrieb:


> aber wie gesagt ich richte mich da eher nach dem was ich denke Beispiel AMD ich sehe das sony Konsolen wie verrückt verkauft .....ich sehe das die neue pro raus kommt..ich sehe die neue scoripo..ich sehe gute Grafikkarten usw usw..überall ist AMD in der Geräten drin das heißt AMD macht auch sein Geld damit...ob ich damit richtig liege weiß ich natürlich nicht aber es geht ja auch immer um etwas Spekulation sonst wären wir ja alle reich wenn es die goldene Regel geben würde!


So mache ich das auch.
Letzten Aktien waren Adidas, Rheinmetall, Finmeccanica  und Thales.
Alle gekauft, als sie während der "Griechelandkrise" auf dem Tiefstand waren. Adidas, weil ein großes Turnier anstand und Fußball global vorerst nicht an Bedeutung verlieren wird und die anderen, weil die friedlichen Zeiten definitiv vorbei sind. (Natürlich wurden da noch mehr Infos rangezogen, aber das als kurze Zusammenfassung)
Adidas hat sich seitdem verdoppelt und die anderen haben bis auf Finmeccanica auch mehr als zufriedenstellend zugelegt.

Habe mittlerweile alle Aktien wieder abgestoßen, weil ich beim nächsten globalen Börsenkrach nicht empfindlich getroffen werden möchte. Ist schließlich auch nur eine Frage der Zeit.
Die Märkte haben sich zwar immer erholt, aber das finde ich wenig beruhigend.


----------



## Suffi30 (14. September 2016)

Immer Aktien kaufen von Firmen mit denen man sich beschäftigt ist der richtige Weg. 
Wo man diese kauft muss man sich gut anschauen und hängt stark von der Investitionssumme ab. Es gibt online Broker die kassieren pauschal pro Auftrag und andere prozentuell. Oder eben beides. das kann nur jeder für sich entscheiden  ich zum Beispiel zahle pauschal pro Transaktion. 
Je nachdem was man arbeitet bzw  in der Arbeit an Produkten für fremdfirmen herstellt kann man auch ganz gut abschätzen was gehen könnte. 
Dazu muss man ganz klar sagen dass man als Insider nicht mit solchen Aktien handeln darf, wenn man aber nicht gerade mit mehreren 100tsd Euro herumspielt wird es kaum jemanden interessieren. 
Auch empfiehlt es sicher immer mit stop los zu arbeiten. Da wird bei einem gewissen Betrag die Aktie automatisch verkauft. Je nach Schwankung der Aktie setze ich das meistens bei 15 bis 20% unter dem  aktuellen Kurs an.


----------



## OField (16. September 2016)

Ich wäre eigentlich eher daran interessiert langfristig in Aktien anzulegen. Als Altersvorsorge.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (16. September 2016)

OField schrieb:


> Ich wäre eigentlich eher daran interessiert langfristig in Aktien anzulegen. Als Altersvorsorge.



Dann würde ich auf die unverzichtbaren gehen sozusagen die die es wahrscheinlich auch in Krisen noch geben wird zb Bayern (Medizin) nestle (essen) usw usw....dann würde ich noch schauen das du welche kaufst die eine gute Dividende abgeben somit kannst du jährlich auch ohne die Aktien zu verkaufen etwas vom Kuchen abbekommen


----------



## Leob12 (16. September 2016)

The Fanatic Testers schrieb:


> Dann würde ich auf die unverzichtbaren gehen sozusagen die die es wahrscheinlich auch in Krisen noch geben wird zb Bayern (Medizin) nestle (essen) usw usw....dann würde ich noch schauen das du welche kaufst die eine gute Dividende abgeben somit kannst du jährlich auch ohne die Aktien zu verkaufen etwas vom Kuchen abbekommen



Man kann Bayern-Aktien kaufen?^^ 
Bayer stellt aber nicht nur Medizin her, vor allem da man gerade Monsanto gekauft hat. 

Aber Altersvorsorge ist auch so eine Sache, man weiß ja aus heutiger Sicht nicht einmal, wie die Welt in 10-15 Jahren aussehen wird.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (16. September 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Man kann Bayern-Aktien kaufen?^^
> Bayer stellt aber nicht nur Medizin her, vor allem da man gerade Monsanto gekauft hat.
> 
> Aber Altersvorsorge ist auch so eine Sache, man weiß ja aus heutiger Sicht nicht einmal, wie die Welt in 10-15 Jahren aussehen wird.



Natürlich kann man die kaufen(a habs grade erst gesehen Bayern lol heheh) ......das mit der Medizin war natürlich nur grob aufgefasst ...die Sache mit der Welt und die Zukunft ist immer so eine Sache aber was nützt dir der euro unterm Kissen in einer Krise??gar nichts....daher ist es egal ob er sein Geld in Aktien hat oder unterm Kissen bei einem Globalen Crash ist beides weg und nur noch essen und Silber oder Gold können halbwegs etwas bringen..aber das ist ein anderes Thema was hier jeglichen rahmen sprengen würde!


----------



## wtfNow (16. September 2016)

The Fanatic Testers schrieb:


> ...daher ist es egal ob er sein Geld in Aktien hat oder unterm Kissen bei einem Globalen Crash ist beides weg und nur noch essen und Silber oder Gold können halbwegs etwas bringen...


Nicht nur halbwegs, sondern komplett. 1 Unze bleibt immer 1 Unze.
Ich persönlich könnte nicht ruhig schlafen wenn mein über Jahre hart erarbeitetes Geld in Form von Papier oder digitalen Zahlen "gespeichert" ist.


----------



## Adi1 (17. September 2016)

Für die Altersvorsorge ist ein Investment in Immobilien sicherlich sinnvoller, vorausgesetzt, man legt sein Erspartes konservativ an 

Damit hat man einen realen Wert in der Hand,

ist weitestgehend von der Börsenzockerei unabhängig, und

braucht sich vor der Enteigungspolitik der EZB nicht zu fürchten


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. September 2016)

OField schrieb:


> Würde gern in Aktien investieren, aber mir fehlt völlig das Wissen über wie und was zu beachten ist.


Aktien kauft man nur mit Insiderwissen. Es ist wie mit Wetten, auch die geht man nur ein, wenn man das richtige Ergebnis vorher kennt.

Ich habe zum einen, für den sicheren Part ein ganz langweiliges DAX Depot. Da steigt man je nach Gefühl und Prognose der Weltwirtschaft ein und aus. Im Mittel über die Jahre kommt man auf sehenswerte Renditen, ohne großartige Risiken von Totalverlust. Und ein tiefer Kurs mag Verluste bringen, ist immer die richtige Zeit zum Einsteigen. Aktuell ist es "Halten", das pendelt sich gerade wieder ein, aber wenn die EU weiter zerfällt, ist ein Ausstieg notwendig.

Firmen wie AMD dagegen sind nur zum Zocken. Da nutzt man Geld, was über ist und dessen Verlust nicht schmerzt. Ich bin zu 1.87 eingestigen, weil ich erste Ergebnisse von Engineering Samples von ZEN kannte. Da alle Analyisten dieses halb offizielle Insiderwissen haben, ging der Kurs ziemlich nach oben. Ich bin nach der RX-480 wieder ausgestiegen, weil es nicht ausreicht, um sich nennenswert gegen Nvidia zu behaupten. Eine tolle Karte, auch 460 und 470, aber nicht die Bringer, die den Umsatz verdoppeln. Das Sony-Geschäft ist reiner Umsatz, das deckt Entwicklungskosten und andere Bereiche profitieren, aber damit macht AMD keinen Gewinn. Das ist nur ein langfristiger Synergieeffekt. Meine aktuelle Prognose für AMD ist sinken auf ca. 5,-€ und wenn ZEN veröffentlich wird, wird es extrem spannend, wie der Markt reagiert. Vermutlich geht es dann wieder gegen 8,-€ hoch, aber das ist Kaffeesatz


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. September 2016)

OField schrieb:


> Ich wäre eigentlich eher daran interessiert langfristig in Aktien anzulegen. Als Altersvorsorge.


Dann geh z.B. zu MLP, hol Dir einen  anerkannten Renten-FOND und genieß die massiven steuerlichen Vorteile, wenn Du den Spitzensteuersatz zahlen musst. Das ist eine reichlich gute Rendite. Bleibt die "Wette", wie sich der Steuersatz im Alter verhalten wird, das sieht aktuell etwas gefährlich aus. Aber für Summen um 500-1000,-€ im Monat ist das ein viertes ziemlich sicheres Standbein.


----------



## Falk (20. September 2016)

Aktien als Altersvorsorge sind auch deswegen kritisch, weil du natürlich zur Rente gerade einen Crash erwischen kannst. Aktien sollten nie Geld sein, welches man "braucht", weil unter Druck verkaufen zu müssen führt mit recht hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit dazu, dass man dumm da steht.

Ich selbst hab ein paar klassische DAX-Aktien + ein paar "Zock"-Aktien (wie eben AMD). Letzteres aber nur zu eher kleinen Beträgen. Was hier schon angesprochen wurde: man kann meist einen "Stop loss" definieren, das minimiert das Verlust-Risiko. Spannende Variante davon: "Trailing Stop Loss" - die Grenze wird dann immer vorschoben, und liegt X EURO unter dem höchsten Kurs. Steigen die Kurse, und fallen dann um die X Euro, macht man auf jeden Fall Gewinn.


----------



## janni851 (28. September 2016)

Naja Aktien gehen schon als Altersvorsorge. Auf lange Sicht (und das ist eine Altersvorsorge) zeigt die Tendenz der Märkte immer nach oben und diese haben sich bisher auch von jedem großen Schock erholt.

Allerdings würde ich bei einer Altersvorsorge in Aktien nie selbst tätig werden, da es hier doch auf die ein oder andere Sache ankommt, die beachtet werden sollten.

So blöd sich das jetzt anhört: bei solch einem Thema würde ich immer zu der örtlichen Sparkasse oder Volksbank etc gehen. Die haben über Partner Produkte für sowas (bspw. die Deka Bonus Rente). 

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (28. September 2016)

Wie oder wo will man den sonst sein Geld anlegen ?
das wäre doch mal eine interessante Diskussion also ich kenne nichts was eine Rendite abgibt auser Aktien ...Wohnung ok schön aber wenn du die vermietest kommen Spesen und Risiko auf einem zu das ebenso hoch sein kann wie bei Aktien!
bezahlt der Mieter?
erhöht der Staat die Steuer?
welche Spesen kommen auf mich zu ??Dach Reparatur usw usw??
noch dazu verglichen in % mit der summe die du in eine Wohnung stecken musst ...
wäre interessant zu wissen was ihr so denkt!

ps. was denkt ihr über nike ??


----------



## janni851 (28. September 2016)

Natürlich muss man in aktueller Lage zum erwirtschafen einer Rendite in Aktien gehen... Oder mal bei einer Versicherung nachschauen, auch die bieten mittlerweile ansprechende Anlagemöglichkeiten.

Aber am sinnigsten finde ich aktuell einen Fondssparplan, um den Cost Average Effekt zu nutzen.

Naja Nike ist wie Adidas. Ist ein Sportereignis, in dem der Hersteller sehr zur Geltung kommt läufts gut, ansonsten eher Mau. Adidas und Nike sieht man aber überall, vondaher... Aktuell läuft die NFL Saison ja wieder und es kommt wieder verstärkter zu Trikotverkäufen, die ja bei Nike hergestellt werden.

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (17. November 2016)

Hay Leute wow was geht mit den amd Aktien sieht echt sehr gut aus hoffe ihr seit dabei


----------



## Adi1 (19. November 2016)

Du scheinst wohl eine Menge Spielgeld zu haben


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (19. November 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Du scheinst wohl eine Menge Spielgeld zu haben



Ach das hält sich in grenzen ich spekuliere nur aus reinem Hobby noch dazu amd kosten ja nicht die Welt da kannst mit 1000-2000 euro schon dein Spas haben besser als verrauchen oder versaufen alle mal


----------



## Adi1 (25. November 2016)

The Fanatic Testers schrieb:


> Ach das hält sich in grenzen ich spekuliere nur aus reinem Hobby noch dazu amd kosten ja nicht die Welt da kannst mit 1000-2000 euro schon dein Spas haben besser als verrauchen oder versaufen alle mal



Gut, das ist auch eine lobenswerte Einstellung


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (9. Dezember 2016)

Hay Leute was für schöne Tage für Besitze von AMD Aktien wie seht ihr es wohin könnte der Kurs gehen die kritischen 10 euro scheint er jetzt ja genommen zu haben !


----------



## Zwoundvierzig (18. Dezember 2016)

OField schrieb:


> Ich wäre eigentlich eher daran interessiert langfristig in Aktien anzulegen. Als Altersvorsorge.



Bin ich auch und habe mich etwas im Inet erkundigt (z.B.: ETF Sparplan - Fondssparplane als Geldanlage - Finanztip )
Interessant klingen da für mich ETF's und da insbesondere ETF-Sparpläne.
Über einen längeren Zeitraum betrachtet (>10Jahre) ,scheint in den letzten Jahrzehnten immer ein Plus herausgekommen
zu sein und das Risiko kann weit gestreut werden.
Zudem fangen die Mindestraten moderat an (ab 25 Euro) und man kann das finanzielle Risiko damit
in überschaubarem Rahmen halten.

Ich werde wohl demnächst so einen Sparplan abschließen; direkt Aktien zu kaufen ist mir zu heiß


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (19. Dezember 2016)

Zwoundvierzig schrieb:


> Bin ich auch und habe mich etwas im Inet erkundigt (z.B.: ETF Sparplan - Fondssparplane als Geldanlage - Finanztip )
> Interessant klingen da für mich ETF's und da insbesondere ETF-Sparpläne.
> Über einen längeren Zeitraum betrachtet (>10Jahre) ,scheint in den letzten Jahrzehnten immer ein Plus herausgekommen
> zu sein und das Risiko kann weit gestreut werden.
> ...



eventuell wären auch Aktien oder etfs mit Dividenden interessant für dich/euch /uns 
weil die eben jährlich Geld abgeben ohne das man verkaufen muss und je nach dem ob die Aktie gut ging oder schlecht es auch mal etwas mehr geben kann !


----------



## Adi1 (19. Dezember 2016)

The Fanatic Testers schrieb:


> eventuell wären auch Aktien oder etfs mit Dividenden interessant für dich/euch /uns
> weil die eben jährlich Geld abgeben ohne das man verkaufen muss und je nach dem ob die Aktie gut ging oder schlecht es auch mal etwas mehr geben kann !



So einen klaren Durchblick scheinst du aber nicht zu haben 

Wenn jemand gewinnt, muss es auch jemanden geben, der die Zeche zahlt


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (19. Dezember 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> So einen klaren Durchblick scheinst du aber nicht zu haben
> 
> Wenn jemand gewinnt, muss es auch jemanden geben, der die Zeche zahlt



Sorry ich  muss Grad ein wenig die Stirn runzeln wo liegt den dein Problem?

wieso soll bei einer Dividende jemand denn die zeche zahlen was soll den das für eine Einstellung sein?

Was ist eine Dividende?

Die Dividende entspricht dem Teil des Bilanzgewinns der an die Aktionäre ausgeschüttet wird. Beschlossen wird die Dividende von den Aktionären auf der Hauptversammlung. Ein Recht auf Dividende besteht allerdings nicht. So kann trotz eines Gewinns eine Dividendenausschüttung ausbleiben, wenn dies aus unternehmerischen Gründen notwendig ist. In der Regel folgt die Ausschüttung am Tag nach der Hauptversammlung, wodurch es beim Kurs zu einem sogenannten Dividendenabschlag kommt. Der Dividendenabschlag beschreibt das Phänomen, dass der Kurs der Aktie nach Dividendenauszahlung oft um einen der Dividende entsprechenden Betrag fällt. Da sich die Kurse aber stets durch Angebot und Nachfrage bilden, hängt der Dividendenabschlag damit zusammen, dass die Anleger bereit sind weniger für die Aktie zu bezahlen, wenn die Dividende bereits ausgeschüttet wurde.

Eine für den Anleger besonders interessante Kennzahl ist die Dividendenrendite, welche sich aus dem Quotient aus Dividendenbetrag und Aktienkurs errechnen lässt. Sie gibt an, wie sich das in die Aktie investierte Kapital auf dem aktuellen Kursniveau durch die Ausschüttung der Dividende verzinsen würde. Zu berücksichtigen ist allerdings, dass Aktien auch Kursschwankungen unterliegen, welche einen erheblichen Einfluss auf die Gesamtrentabilität des Investments haben.

ich will dir ja nicht vorwerfen (so wie du es machst) das du keine Ahnung hast aber äm was laberst du da eigentlich?


----------



## keinnick (19. Dezember 2016)

Er hat schon nicht ganz Unrecht. Dein Beitrag liest sich so, als wenn man "immer Gewinn macht", auch wenn die Aktie nicht vernünftig läuft. Unternehmen, die (bislang) Dividenden ausschütteten sind keine Garantie und man kann sein Geld damit genau so wie mit anderen Unternehmen verbrennen, und der Aktienkurs abstürzt. Ähnlich verhält es sich mit ETFs. Siehe u. a.  Exchange-traded fund – Wikipedia

Das ist ein Haifischbecken und das sage ich Dir, als jemand, der an der Börse seit einigen Jahren "spielt". Und ich nehme dafür wirklich nur Spielgeld und betrachte das als Hobby. Bitte sei nicht so leichtfertig und verteile hier Tipps zu Dingen, die andere ggf. ne Menge Geld kosten, einfach weil sie es sich zu einfach und gefahrlos vorstellen.

Du kannst das Ganze ganz leicht runterbrechen: Es gibt *NICHTS* geschenkt und das Geld, das Du an der Börse verdienst, stammt aus der Kasse eines anderen. Ich fürchte, dass Dir fundamentale Kenntnisse zur Funktion des Ganzen fehlen. Insofern halte ich es fahrlässig, wenn Du hier Tipps verteilst. Gegen eine Diskussion zum Thema an sich habe ich nichts. Aber allein Deine Tipps zum Thema "AMD / EA bringt bald..." sind im Aktienkurs längst eingepreist und den letzten beißen (wie immer an der Börse) die Hunde. Die Typen, die damit wirklich Geld verdienen, stehen früher als wir alle hier auf. Und das meine ich jetzt nicht unbedingt in Hinblick auf die Uhrzeit morgens vor Öffnung der Börse.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Dezember 2016)

The Fanatic Testers schrieb:


> wieso soll bei einer Dividende jemand denn die zeche zahlen was soll den das für eine Einstellung sein?


Nur als Beispiel: Mein Arbeitgeber ist eine AG - aber nicht börsennotiert und muss auch keine Dividenden zahlen (also nicht Computec Media AG sondern mein Arbeitgeber außerhalb des Internetzes der mich tatsächlich bezahlt ).
Wir haben aktuell eine weitgreifende strukturelle Stahlkrise in Europa. Die Stahlunternehmen haben alle existenzbedrohende Probleme zurzeit. Hätten wir die letzten Jahre noch Dividenden zahlen müssen an unsere Aktionäre wären wir (als vergleichsweise kleineres Unternehmen) noch viel näher an der Insolvenz als wir es sowieso schon sind.

Der Preis für weiter gezahlte Dividenden wäre in unserem Fall schlimmstenfalls der Verlust von rund 6000 Arbeitsplätzen gewesen. So sind es ein paar Hundert - bis jetzt.

Selbst wenn es nicht direkt Euros sind - die Rechnung für die Gewinne des einen muss ein anderer Zahlen. Das echte Wachstum ist viiiiel zu klein um sowas abzudecken (echter Wert von Waren und Dienstleistungen sowie das Wachstum hat mit der Kapitalmenge die so rumfliegt sowieso nix mehr zu tun).


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (19. Dezember 2016)

keinnick schrieb:


> Er hat schon nicht ganz Unrecht. Dein Beitrag liest sich so, als wenn man "immer Gewinn macht", auch wenn die Aktie nicht vernünftig läuft. Unternehmen, die (bislang) Dividenden ausschütteten sind keine Garantie und man kann sein Geld damit genau so wie mit anderen Unternehmen verbrennen, und der Aktienkurs abstürzt. Ähnlich verhält es sich mit ETFs. Siehe u. a.  Exchange-traded fund – Wikipedia
> 
> Das ist ein Haifischbecken und das sage ich Dir, als jemand, der an der Börse seit einigen Jahren "spielt". Und ich nehme dafür wirklich nur Spielgeld und betrachte das als Hobby. Bitte sei nicht so leichtfertig und verteile hier Tipps zu Dingen, die andere ggf. ne Menge Geld kosten, einfach weil sie es sich zu einfach und gefahrlos vorstellen.
> 
> Du kannst das Ganze ganz leicht runterbrechen: Es gibt *NICHTS* geschenkt und das Geld, das Du an der Börse verdienst, stammt aus der Kasse eines anderen. Ich fürchte, dass Dir fundamentale Kenntnisse zur Funktion des Ganzen fehlen. Insofern halte ich es fahrlässig, wenn Du hier Tipps verteilst. Gegen eine Diskussion zum Thema an sich habe ich nichts. Aber allein Deine Tipps zum Thema "AMD bringt bald..." sind im Aktienkurs längst eingepreist und den letzten beißen (wie immer an der Börse) die Hunde.



Ich hab doch geschrieben: je nach dem ob die Aktie gut ging oder schlecht es auch mal etwas mehr geben kann ....also ich gehe davon aus das ein kleines Grundwissen von Aktien vorhanden ist hier...sonst muss einer halt sagen wie funktioniert das genau??
sorry ich bin seit 15 Jahren an der Börse hab vielleicht erwartet das dies logisch sein sollte ...sonst Hier gerne nochmals: es gibt kein Sicher an der Börse das gabs nie und wird es nie geben!

und wo bitte gebe ich den leichtfertige Tipps!?!? soll ich unter jeden Gedanken die Warnung der Börse kleben??es sollte jeden klar sein was die Börse für Risiken biergt!
oder soll ich das hier bei jedem Gespräch einkopieren:

Risikohinweis
Jedes Investment in Aktien ist mit Risiken behaftet. Im schlimmsten Fall droht ein Totalverlust. Engagements in den Reporten vorgestellten Aktien bergen Währungsrisiken. Alle Angaben in den Reporten stammen aus Quellen, die wir für vertrauenswürdig halten. Eine Garantie für die Richtigkeit kann jedoch nicht übernommen werden. Um Risiken abzufedern, sollten Anleger ihr Vermögen deshalb grundsätzlich streuen. Die Artikel in den Reporten stellen keine Aufforderung zum Kauf oder Verkauf eines Wertpapiers dar. Die veröffentlichten Informationen geben die Meinung der Redaktion wieder.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (19. Dezember 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nur als Beispiel: Mein Arbeitgeber ist eine AG - aber nicht börsennotiert und muss auch keine Dividenden zahlen.
> Wir haben aktuell eine weitgreifende strukturelle Stahlkrise in Europa. Die Stahlunternehmen haben alle existenzbedrohende Probleme zurzeit. Hätten wir die letzten Jahre noch Dividenden zahlen müssen an unsere Aktionäre wären wir (als vergleichsweise kleineres Unternehmen) noch viel näher an der Insolvenz als wir es sowieso schon sind.
> 
> Der Preis für weiter gezahlte Dividenden wäre in unserem Fall schlimmstenfalls der Verlust von rund 6000 Arbeitsplätzen gewesen. So sind es ein paar Hundert - bis jetzt.



aber genau das sollte doch klar sein ---zumindest sollte jeder etwas Grundwissen beim Aktienhandel mitbringen sonst müsste man einen tered öffnen : für Anfänger....das war hier eigentlich nicht mein Sinn...

man sollte den sinn einer Dividende kennen dan würde sich all diese diskussionen in luft auflösen :

Die Dividende entspricht dem Teil des Bilanzgewinns ergo bei schlechten Zeiten wird es auch keine Dividende geben ....


----------



## Adi1 (19. Dezember 2016)

Ganz ruhig, entspanne dich mal 

Was eine Dividende ist, ist mir schon lange klar

Das kommt aber daher, wo langfristige Investments auch eine Rolle gespielt haben,
die Treue wurde dann eben auch entsprechend honoriert

Heutzutage hast du doch überhaupt keine Chance mehr, zeitmässig mitzuspielen,

da musst du ja schon ein Daytrader sein, um als Kleinanleger überhaupt mitzukommen 

Den Reibach machen ganz andere


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (19. Dezember 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ganz ruhig, entspanne dich mal
> 
> Was eine Dividende ist, ist mir schon lange klar
> 
> ...



na wenn dir Aktienhandel zu lahm ist solltest du mal dort hin gehen wo ich eigentlich herkomme zu FOREX

habe da vor 2 Jahren den 2 Platz weltweit gemacht 

aber im nächsten Jahr dafür eine menge verbraten Forex ist die Königsdisziplin unter allen!

ps. ich bin eigentlich immer entspannt ...aber wie man in den Wald......


----------



## keinnick (19. Dezember 2016)

Forex und Dein Einstiegspost sind aber zwei völlig unterschiedliche Paar Schuhe. Wenn Du so gut bist (und ich bestreite das nicht, da ich Deine Zahlen nicht kenne), dann solltest Du vielleicht nicht mit Dingen wie 


The Fanatic Testers schrieb:


> EA gekauft im auguts 2016 Grund= ich denke Battlefield 1 wird sich sehr gut verkaufen
> 
> AMD gekauft August 2016 Grund= ich sehe AMD langsam wieder zurück kommen sie haben sehr gute Partner mit Sony ,Microsoft,Nintendo, und kommen auch langsam bei den Prozessoren wieder in Schwung ebenso bei den Gpus.



einsteigen. Wenn Du hier wirklich wem zu mehr Geld verhelfen und ernsthaft diskutieren möchtest, muss da schon etwas mehr "Fleisch dahinter sein". Ansonsten erinnert mich das sehr an die üblichen Trader-Foren, in denen heiße Luft die Hauptwährung ist. (no offense)


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (19. Dezember 2016)

keinnick schrieb:


> Forex und Dein Einstiegspost sind aber zwei völlig unterschiedliche Paar Schuhe. Wenn Du so gut bist (und ich bestreite das nicht, da ich Deine Zahlen nicht kenne), dann solltest Du vielleicht nicht mit Dingen wie
> 
> 
> einsteigen. Wenn Du hier wirklich wem zu mehr Geld verhelfen und ernsthaft diskutieren möchtest, muss da schon etwas mehr "Fleisch dahinter sein". Ansonsten erinnert mich das sehr an die üblichen Trader-Foren, in denen heiße Luft die Hauptwährung ist. (no offense)



Hä was laberst du da sorry??

das war nun mal meine persönliche Begründung warum ich die beiden Aktien kaufe was soll daran nun bitte falsch sein??

würde ich zb hören das nestle einen Fehler im Kleber einer Packung hat(das war echt mal) dann gehe ich short und das wie!

da brauch ich nicht mehr Fleisch wie du das nennst!

Das Forex etwas anderes ist sag ich ja aber wenn ihm Aktien zu lahm sind weil er meint er müsse um Gewinn zu machen ein day trader zu sein...sagte ich ihm er soll sich mal forex anschauen!

ich für mein teil habe schon lange aufgehört irgend welchen gv zu berechnen und irgend welche Chartanalyse usw...den das kannst du bei der Wirtschaft alles in die Tonne klopfen meine Meinung!

und ich habe noch keinen einzigen tip abgegeben ...das würde ich auch nicht sondern ich schreibe um darüber zu reden!
ein wort noch zum wenn du so ut bist....:

ich war mal gut ja aber forex war zu heftig auf die Dauer ich hatte auch eine eigne Webseite wo ich täglich meinen einstig und mein take profit zeigte ich hatte auch Kunden und irgend wann lag ich im Krankenhaus mit einer heftigen Gastritis und musst e aussteigen denn ich war teils biss 4-5 uhr morgens am Rechner forex geht 24 stunden ....und es wurde so heftig das ich echte gesundheitliche Probleme bekommen habe ...daher bin ich zurück zu den Aktien habe die Webseite aufgelöst wenn auch manche heute noch fragen ob ich denn nicht wieder etwas anfangen möchte..aber das ist das Problem bei mir...ein etwas gibt es für mich bei forex nicht ...

Ich war auch bei Etoro einmal dabei untern den top 20 Tradern 

aber ich hab auch extrem viel Lehrgeld gezahlt als ich mit 20(oder war es 22?) Jahren angefangen habe dachte ich mir auch so schwer wird das schon nicht sein und habe damals mich versucht mit pennystocks weiter zu bringen ...ein Riesen Fehler wie sich 3 Jahre später zeigte!
einige Jahre später dachte ich ich kauf mir mal den Aktionär und kauf einfach die tips von denen da kann man ja nichts falsch machen...auch das ein Riesen Fehler ich frage mich heute noch ob ich aus pech die 4 schlechtesten ausgesucht habe oder keine Ahnung was es war...
ich komme aus einer Familie wo der Vater bereits einiges mit Aktien richtig gemacht hat aber wie das eben so ist will man sich ja nie nichts sagen lassen und man möchte allen beweisen was man kann daher habe ich einfach nie auf ihn gehört...
eines tages lernte ich einen 70 jährigen kennen ...er lud mich zu sich ein und sagte er mache forex...so fing ich an an Kurse teilzunehmen ..Bücher(und ich hasse lesen) zu lesen ...usw..und eben auch zu experimentieren...
nach 5 Jahren hatte ich die ersten erfolge also alles andere als schnell und alles andere als einfach !

was ich hier eigentlich erreichen wollte oder möchte ist das man Leute trifft die Aktien handeln und solche die Interesse haben aber es braucht echt keine Nörgler und klugscheißer die einen Aktien ausreden wollen oder einen erzählen wie risikoreich das ist...jedem sollte klar sein das man an der Börse Geld verlieren kann !
und es sollte etwas locker sein versteifte Börsianer finde ich zu genüge in den dafür zuständigen Börsen Seiten und Foren aber das hier sollte etwas für Pc freaks sein welche nebenher auch die Börse interessiert


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (19. Dezember 2016)

Also Back to the roots 

was haltet ihr von Capcom die aktie wäre noch im halbwegs günstigen bereich die frage bleibt was bringen die jungs und wo seht ihr die Chancen oder die Probleme?
soweit ich sehe könnte mit resident evil ein gutes Ding gelingen?
sind noch andere positive Impulse welche euch bekannt sind zu erwarten?

Laut Modeys ist das Risiko mittel was denkt ihr?

oder habt ihr noch andere Tipps auf Lager ?

wo seit ihr investiert oder was überlegt ihr euch gerade zu kaufen?

ich bin ja auch noch ein großer Film und Serien Freak und da habe ich noch auf dem Bildschirm die amc networks Aktie diese hat seit einem Jahr ziemlich eingebüßt hat aber ansonsten gute Serie und Projekte am Start wäre für mich eine Überlegung wert was denkt ihr?

und so damit die gewissen User auch habby sind:

Risikohinweis
Jedes Investment in Aktien ist mit Risiken behaftet. Im schlimmsten Fall droht ein Totalverlust. Engagements in den Reporten vorgestellten Aktien bergen Währungsrisiken. Alle Angaben in den Reporten stammen aus Quellen, die wir für vertrauenswürdig halten. Eine Garantie für die Richtigkeit kann jedoch nicht übernommen werden. Um Risiken abzufedern, sollten Anleger ihr Vermögen deshalb grundsätzlich streuen. Die Artikel in den Reporten stellen keine Aufforderung zum Kauf oder Verkauf eines Wertpapiers dar. Die veröffentlichten Informationen geben die Meinung der Redaktion wieder.


----------



## Zwoundvierzig (20. Dezember 2016)

@Gefahren des Aktienhandels:
Es kann wohl nicht oft genug wiederholt werden, dass Verlust, bis zum Totalausfall, drohen kann.
Ich kann mir jetzt zwar nicht vorstellen, dass jemand gleich aufgrund von Ratschlägen hier
zur Börse stürmt, aber auf jeden Fall wichtig, immer mal darauf hinzuweisen - vielleicht ist so ein
Disclaimer ja gar nicht so verkehrt 

Allgemein würde ich selbst lieber nicht auf Aktien zum Vermögensaufbau setzen müssen.
Bei den Niedrigzinsen bleibt einem aber fast keine andere Möglichkeit mehr wenigstens z. T. 
Aktien, in irgendeiner Form hereinzunehmen.

Neben dem Risiko, rührt sich auch das Gewissen.
Bei den Dividenden klang es ja schon an: Jemand muß die Zeche zahlen. Und das sind oft die Arbeitnehmer.
Oft genug stiegen ja die Kurse, nachdem Unternehmen Entlassungen verkündeten.

Und im Falle des ETF-Sparplans, mit dem ich gerade liebäugele: Für Einsteiger (wie mich  ) wird empfohlen, auf den
MSCI World zu setzen. Vertreten sind wohl 1600 mittlere/große Unternehmen aus 23 Ländern.
Wie es bei denen,im Einzelnen, in Hinblick auf Nachhaltigkeit, Arbeitsbedingungen, Einhalten von Menschenrechten aussieht.. hmm


----------



## Adi1 (20. Dezember 2016)

Wir sind hier im pcgameshardware-Forum,

für Zockerei finanzieller Art, bist du hier sicherlich verkehrt

Nimm mir das nicht übel, ich wünsche dir trotzdem ein Fohes Weihnachtsfest


----------



## Desrupt0r (20. Dezember 2016)

Abend,

was haltet Ihr den von diesem Aktienfond?

Deka-GlobalChampions CF | DK0ECU | DE000DK0ECU8


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (20. Dezember 2016)

Zwoundvierzig schrieb:


> @Gefahren des Aktienhandels:
> Es kann wohl nicht oft genug wiederholt werden, dass Verlust, bis zum Totalausfall, drohen kann.
> Ich kann mir jetzt zwar nicht vorstellen, dass jemand gleich aufgrund von Ratschlägen hier
> zur Börse stürmt, aber auf jeden Fall wichtig, immer mal darauf hinzuweisen - vielleicht ist so ein
> ...



Wie gesagt es war nie meine Absicht irgend jemanden zu einer Aktie zu überreden oder einen definitiven Tipp zu geben oder zu sagen hier jetzt einsteigen...das habe ich schon hinter mir und habe auch damals ein Konto wo ich und noch 5 Kunden dabei waren an die Wandgefahren und mir damals schreckliche vorwürfe gemacht seit dem trade ich kein forex mehr und nur noch für mich und das zeigt auch wiederum du kannst selbst x mal so gut sein es gibt keine Sicherheit bei der Börse!

das mit den Arbeitsplätzen ist ehrlich tragisch aber da müsstest du so sofort aufhören mit allem was du kaufst oder isst....
der Kaffee den du trinkst wird wahrscheinlich mit Kinder abgebaut oder die löhne sind unter aller Sau usw...
dein hm Pulli wird irgend wo in Indien unter grauenhaften areits Umständen hergestellt...
das ipohn e was irgend wer hat hat vielleicht einer hergestellt der sich danach bei foxcon über die Mauer schmiss
es würde ewig weitergehen sorry aber die Börse ist in der tat kein platz für Gefühle!
aber das hast du ja e schon richtig erkannt....





Adi1 schrieb:


> Wir sind hier im pcgameshardware-Forum,
> 
> für Zockerei finanzieller Art, bist du hier sicherlich verkehrt
> 
> Nimm mir das nicht übel, ich wünsche dir trotzdem ein Fohes Weihnachtsfest



ach habe im tehred gesehn:

Nvidia und AMD verzeichnen steigende Aktienwerte in den letzten Jahren
das hier einige sind die zzocken  
und das sogar gut die ahben einen sau guten einstieg gehabt egal ob glück oder können es gehört immer beides zu börse 

ich nehme dir das nicht übel es war halt oder hat halt so verarschungs mäßig geklungen und dann ist es auch nicht einfach normal weiter zu reden...wenn mit mir einer normal redet kann ich dir garantieren das der jenige mit mir stunden lang reden kann ...

also alles im grünen dir und den anderen auch eine fröhliche schöne zeit!

und danke für die netten Glückwünsche!


----------



## keinnick (20. Dezember 2016)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Abend,
> 
> was haltet Ihr den von diesem Aktienfond?
> 
> Deka-GlobalChampions CF | DK0ECU | DE000DK0ECU8



Recht volatil. Wer risikobereit ist, kann sich ja mal ein paar davon gönnen und hinterher berichten.  Im Ernst: Das ist reine Glückssache. Entweder beschäftigt man sich selbst damit, dann braucht man aber keine Fonds oder man verlässt sich auf Fonds, aber nimmt dann besser weniger risikoreiche Fonds und dementsprechend weniger (erhoffte) Rendite mit. Das Teil ist Roulette. Es sei denn, man hat genug Zeit um etwaige Kursverluste auszusitzen und genug Nerven, diese Phase auch durchzustehen. 

Wie ich schon sagte - und The Fanatic Testers springt jetzt evtl. wieder im Dreieck: Das hier ist die falsche Plattform für so etwas. Wenn es blöd läuft, dann springen hier irgendwelche Leute mit auf, die nie etwas in der Richtung gemacht haben und verlieren eine Menge Geld. Da hilft auch so ein toller "Disclaimer" in puncto "Totalverlust" nichts. Für so etwas gibt es Aktienboards.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (20. Dezember 2016)

keinnick schrieb:


> Recht volatil. Wer risikobereit ist, kann sich ja mal ein paar davon gönnen und hinterher berichten.  Im Ernst: Das ist reine Glückssache. Entweder beschäftigt man sich selbst damit, dann braucht man aber keine Fonds oder man verlässt sich auf Fonds, aber nimmt dann besser weniger risikoreiche Fonds und dementsprechend weniger (erhoffte) Rendite mit. Das Teil ist Roulette. Es sei denn, man hat genug Zeit um etwaige Kursverluste auszusitzen und genug Nerven, diese Phase auch durchzustehen.
> 
> Wie ich schon sagte - und The Fanatic Testers springt jetzt evtl. wieder im Dreieck: Das hier ist die falsche Plattform für so etwas. Wenn es blöd läuft, dann springen hier irgendwelche Leute mit auf, die nie etwas in der Richtung gemacht haben und verlieren eine Menge Geld. Da hilft auch so ein toller "Disclaimer" in puncto "Totalverlust" nichts. Für so etwas gibt es Aktienboards.



Eine frage warum bisst du so ein Pessimist bisst du in Aktien tätig??

ich glaub deiner Stimmung nach eher nicht...

ich frage mich nur was dein Problem ist warum willst du den hier jeden zweiten erzählen wie schrecklich es an der Börse sein kann??
und wenn das für dich hier der falsch platz ist....frage ich mich warum du dann hier bist?

lass uns doch bitte unser Hobby und Freude an der Börse 

an alle zukünftigen User die hier was Posten bitte schreibt unter den Text hin das ihr auf den Risiko Hinweis und warnungs wahn von keinnick verzichtet somit ersparen wir uns bei einer ganz simplen frage jedes mal die Horror Story!


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (20. Dezember 2016)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Abend,
> 
> was haltet Ihr den von diesem Aktienfond?
> 
> Deka-GlobalChampions CF | DK0ECU | DE000DK0ECU8



bin leider kein Fond Experte habe damit eigentlich nicht viel am Hut aber volatil würde ich das nicht bezeichnen ...auf den 5 Jahres Chart sieht die Sache sehr ordentlich aus aber ich schau mir das noch etwas genauer an es ist kaum möglich in 5 Minuten zu sagen gut oder schlecht ich sag dir die tage Bescheid ...

ps. 

Risikohinweis
Jedes Investment in Aktien ist mit Risiken behaftet. Im schlimmsten Fall droht ein Totalverlust. Engagements in den Reporten vorgestellten Aktien bergen Währungsrisiken. Alle Angaben in den Reporten stammen aus Quellen, die wir für vertrauenswürdig halten. Eine Garantie für die Richtigkeit kann jedoch nicht übernommen werden. Um Risiken abzufedern, sollten Anleger ihr Vermögen deshalb grundsätzlich streuen. Die Artikel in den Reporten stellen keine Aufforderung zum Kauf oder Verkauf eines Wertpapiers dar. Die veröffentlichten Informationen geben die Meinung der Redaktion wieder.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (21. Dezember 2016)

Hallo nun habe ich mir die Sache etwas angeschaut zur zeit hab ich mal echt alle Hände voll zu tun und wie bereits gesagt Fonds kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus..
also der genante Fondeka-GlobalChampions

ist sicher kein mieses Ding 2010 gabs sogar den zweiten platz: DekaBank - Deka-GlobalChampions erhält FondsNote 2

Deka-GlobalChampions erhalt FondsNote 2 - DekaBank - 02.12.10 - News - ARIVA.DE

Manager: Mario Adorf managt bei der Sparkassentochter Deka den Deka Global Champions. Der 2007 aufgelegte Aktienfonds sucht weltweit nach Globalisierungsgewinnern und findet diese sowohl in den Industrie- als auch in den Schwellenländern
gutes Interview von 2010

Deka-Manager Mario Adorf: „Fur einen globalen Aktienfonds sind 20 bis 30 Prozent Schwellenlander angemessen“ | dasinvestment.com

Unruhige Borsen: Beruhigungsmittel fur das Depot - manager magazin

APPLE (4.9)
Google (4.3 %)
EXXON MOBIL (4 %)
MICROSOFT (3.6 %)
PFIZER (2.7 %)
FACEBOOK INC.A DL-,000006 (2.5 %)
AMAZON (2.4 %)
BK OF AMERICA (2.3 %)
Rest (73.3 %)
Stand: 30.11.2016

Globaler Aktienfonds erstmals bewertet - e-fundresearch.com

klingt im großen und ganzen echt ordentlich aber ich bin wie gesagt im Thema Fond leider gar nicht fit und daher kann ich dir nur das hier zeigen was ich dazu gefunden habe!

vielleicht nützt es dir ja was


Risikohinweis
Jedes Investment in Aktien ist mit Risiken behaftet. Im schlimmsten Fall droht ein Totalverlust. Engagements in den Reporten vorgestellten Aktien bergen Währungsrisiken. Alle Angaben in den Reporten stammen aus Quellen, die wir für vertrauenswürdig halten. Eine Garantie für die Richtigkeit kann jedoch nicht übernommen werden. Um Risiken abzufedern, sollten Anleger ihr Vermögen deshalb grundsätzlich streuen. Die Artikel in den Reporten stellen keine Aufforderung zum Kauf oder Verkauf eines Wertpapiers dar. Die veröffentlichten Informationen geben nur  meine Meinung wieder.


----------



## Adi1 (27. Dezember 2016)

Verdiene erst mal selber richtig dein Geld, bevor du mit der Zockerei anfängst


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (27. Dezember 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Verdiene erst mal selber richtig dein Geld, bevor du mit der Zockerei anfängst



woher willst du wissen was er verdient!!?!?

also ehrlich manchmal!?!


----------



## Adi1 (27. Dezember 2016)

Fiel mir halt so ein


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (27. Dezember 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Fiel mir halt so ein



Ist aber irgend wie doch ziemlich flach oder wäre es nicht schöner oder interessanter wenn man versuchen würde ernsthaft und sinnvoll zu diskutieren?
ich würde dies ehrlich gesagt sehr bevorzugen...


----------



## Adi1 (27. Dezember 2016)

The Fanatic Testers schrieb:


> Ist aber irgend wie doch ziemlich flach oder wäre es nicht schöner oder interessanter wenn man versuchen würde ernsthaft und sinnvoll zu diskutieren?
> ich würde dies ehrlich gesagt sehr bevorzugen...



Ich auch,

allerdings ist das hier nicht das Forum dazu 

Bei Interesse bin ich über PN erreichbar


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (27. Dezember 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich auch,
> 
> allerdings ist das hier nicht das Forum dazu
> 
> Bei Interesse bin ich über PN erreichbar



Ich verstehe das leider nicht warum soll das hier kein geeigneter platz sein um sich über Aktien zu unterhalten?
ist er nicht von der bafin genehmigt oder was soll hier nicht passen?

im ernst?


----------



## Adi1 (28. Dezember 2016)

So allgemein kann man schon darüber reden 

Bei genauen Tipps, wird aber wohl die Rennleitung einschreiten


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (28. Dezember 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> So allgemein kann man schon darüber reden
> 
> Bei genauen Tipps, wird aber wohl die Rennleitung einschreiten



ja das ist aber auch ok und ich war früher auch mal bei Börsen Seiten und selbst da war mit den Tipps selten einer der es sich traute hinzuschreiben ganz einfach weil es einfach immer ein Risiko bleibt....
aber so mal in die runde fragen was man denkt über Papier x y...ist absolut ok...aber das wichtigste oder wie soll ich sagen etwas was mir immer bei den Börsen Seiten fehlte war das Herz....was will ich damit sagen?

ganz einfach zb ein börsianer der zb nvidia kauft der weiß so gut wie gar nichts über zb eine Grafikkarte und den möglichen Erfolg ...was hingegen echte gamer sehr gut einschätzen können ....ebenso ist es mit amd usw usw...
es ist verblüffend was es bedeuten kann wen man weiß was ein unternehmen so treibt das ist das a und o für den Aktien kauf und mein Gebiet ist nun mal der PC und das ist genau hier richtig eine PC Seite wo es 1000 User gibt die sich x mal besser auskennen mit der Hardware als der Börsen Peter der nur sein kgv und die Charts anschaut und dann noch ein paar candelsticks berechnet!
Darum ist es hier genau richtig !


----------



## Adi1 (28. Dezember 2016)

Die Börsen sind heutzutage auch kein nachhaltiges Investmentpool mehr 

Eher sind sie verkommen zu reinen Zockerbuden

Durch den Hochfreguenzhandel hat letztendlich ein kleiner Privatanleger überhaupt keine Chance mehr,
etwas Kohle mitzunehmen


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (28. Dezember 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Die Börsen sind heutzutage auch kein nachhaltiges Investmentpool mehr
> 
> Eher sind sie verkommen zu reinen Zockerbuden
> 
> ...



stimmt nicht ....eröffne dir bei zb degiro ein Konto und Fang klein an du hast mehr Chancen etwas zu bekommen als wen dein Geld nur auf der Bank liegt!
von daher nenne mir eine Alternative welche im Vergleich mit dem selben Geld mit dem selben Risiko dir die selben Chancen gibt?

Immobilien? brauchst du extremes Startkapital= Risiko beim vermieten der Mieter zahlt nicht du hast ihn an der backe!
Gold Silber=? hält den wert bringt aber keinen reinen Gewinn es sei denn du verkaufst es wieder in diesem Fall wäre ein Gold etf aber besser!
Whisky oder Spirituosen = extreme Kenntnisse von Nöten und auch hier das Risiko des Verkaufs..
Teppiche oder Kunst=? Investment welches bei Krisen Zeiten oder nervösen Märkten extrem an Kundschaft verliert!


----------



## Adi1 (28. Dezember 2016)

The Fanatic Testers schrieb:


> stimmt nicht ....eröffne dir bei zb degiro ein Konto und Fang klein an du hast mehr Chancen etwas zu bekommen als wen dein Geld nur auf der Bank liegt!
> von daher nenne mir eine Alternative welche im Vergleich mit dem selben Geld mit dem selben Risiko dir die selben Chancen gibt?



Investiere doch etwas in kleinere Firmen 

Als "stiller Teilhaber" hast du zwar kein Stimmrecht,

aber gute Renditen


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (28. Dezember 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Investiere doch etwas in kleinere Firmen
> 
> Als "stiller Teilhaber" hast du zwar kein Stimmrecht,
> 
> aber gute Renditen



ok muss ich sagen kenne mich jetzt da nicht aus wie das gehen soll ...sprich hab davon noch nichst gehört...

erzähle uns doch etwas davon klingt doch schon mal interessant


----------



## Adi1 (29. Dezember 2016)

The Fanatic Testers schrieb:


> ok muss ich sagen kenne mich jetzt da nicht aus wie das gehen soll ...sprich hab davon noch nichst gehört...
> 
> erzähle uns doch etwas davon klingt doch schon mal interessant



Da gibt es nicht viel zu erzählen 

Stille Gesellschaft – Wikipedia


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (29. Dezember 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Da gibt es nicht viel zu erzählen
> 
> Stille Gesellschaft – Wikipedia



na aber wo bekomme ich solche Chancen wo finde ich h solche Möglichkeiten ec......

nun zu mir habe gestern  hochspekulativ Hisense gekauft mal schauen was die reisen!

Achtung die sind echt spekulativ und ziemlich HOT!

Risikohinweis : Ich gebe keinerlei Tipp oder Anregungen zum kauf irgendwelcher Aktien ich unterhalte mich lediglich darüber gerne jeder sollte sich bevor er Aktien kauft im klaren sein das dies ein Risiko mit sich bring und eventuell zum Totalverlust führen kann!
Jeder muss selbst wissen was er macht und ob er das Risiko eingehen will !
Es geht hier nur um eine runde bei der man sich über Aktien unterhalten Kann wen man will


----------



## ForceOne (29. Dezember 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Die Börsen sind heutzutage auch kein nachhaltiges Investmentpool mehr
> 
> Eher sind sie verkommen zu reinen Zockerbuden
> 
> ...



Deswegen investiert man als Privatanleger unter normalen Umständen auch nicht in Einzelwerte. Es ist recht schwer dauerhaft auf dem aktuellen Stand zu sein, und immer schnell reagieren zu können, deswegen empfehle ich grundsätzlich eher in solide Fonds zu investieren. Bei Fonds hat man als Bankkunde leider immer wieder das Problem unglaubliche Gebühren zahlen zu müssen. Ich kann nur empfehlen sich einen unabhängigen Berater zu suchen, der für Fonds einen Ausgabeaufschlag von 1-2% kassiert (es gibt sogar Möglichkeiten überhaupt keine AA zu bezahlen).




Adi1 schrieb:


> Investiere doch etwas in kleinere Firmen
> 
> Als "stiller Teilhaber" hast du zwar kein Stimmrecht,
> 
> aber gute Renditen



Halte ich auch für sinnvoll, aber man hat eben das Problem, dass solche Möglichkeiten recht begrenzt sind. Aber hier kann bzw. sollte man auch nur einen Teil seines Kapitals anlegen, da 
du dich mit solchen Investments sehr unflexibel machst.


----------



## Seeefe (16. März 2017)

Aktien an sich sind nicht riskant. Es kommt auf die größe des Zeitraums einer Investition an und auf die Branche. 

Es ist vor allem die Frage, was das eigene Ziel ist. "Sichere" Aktien werfen logischerweise weniger ab, als riskante. Muss halt jeder selbst wissen, generell sollte man den Finanzsektor nicht übermäßig verteufeln.


----------



## ForceOne (16. März 2017)

@makrogame, die beiden Anlageformen kann man überhaupt nicht miteinander vergleichen und kommen auch nur bei unterschiedlichen Anlagevarianten in Frage. Wer immer kurzfristig Zugriff auf sein Kapital haben möchte/muss, der sollte grundsätzlich eher nicht in Wertpapiere investieren.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (30. Juli 2020)

Hab grade wieder mein altes Thema hier gefunden ach das waren Zeiten als AMD noch bei 10 euro lag und viele glaubten das sei nun die Spitze ^^


----------



## Painkiller (30. Juli 2020)

TheFanaticTesters schrieb:


> Hab grade wieder mein altes Thema hier gefunden ach das waren Zeiten als AMD noch bei 10 euro lag und viele glaubten das sei nun die Spitze ^^


Ich hab AMD damals für 2,80 € pro Stück gekauft.  Im Nachhinein viel zu wenig davon. 

Aber im Moment ist der ganze Aktienmarkt coronabedingt sowieso eine riesige Blase, welche durch die Millarden der Regierungen gestützt wird.  Anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären, wieso der DAX jetzt immer wieder mal über die 13.000 Punkte klettern kann.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (30. Juli 2020)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Ich hab AMD damals für 2,80 € pro Stück gekauft.  Im Nachhinein viel zu wenig davon.
> 
> Aber im Moment ist der ganze Aktienmarkt coronabedingt sowieso eine riesige Blase, welche durch die Millarden der Regierungen gestützt wird.  Anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären, wieso der DAX jetzt immer wieder mal über die 13.000 Punkte klettern kann.



Genau so sehe ich das leider hab ich meine AMD auch viel zu früh verkauft und damals kam dieser tehred hier elider nicht so gut an...was ich sehr schade fand weil eine Binsenweisheit sagt: Kaufe nur das was du auch kennst! Und hier wären wir als Gamer doch im vorteil da wir den markt besser kennen als nen Börsen fuzi im zwirn^^


----------



## Painkiller (30. Juli 2020)

Deshalb hab ich fast ausschließlich Technologie-Werte in meinem Depot.  
Ich bin mal gespannt wann diese Blase platzt, denn dann werde ich wieder größer investieren. Getreu dem Motto: &#8220;Seien Sie ängstlich, wenn die Welt gierig ist und seien Sie gierig, wenn die Welt ängstlich ist.&#8221; - Warren Buffett


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (30. Juli 2020)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Deshalb hab ich fast ausschließlich Technologie-Werte in meinem Depot.
> Ich bin mal gespannt wann diese Blase platzt, denn dann werde ich wieder größer investieren. Getreu dem Motto: &#8220;Seien Sie ängstlich, wenn die Welt gierig ist und seien Sie gierig, wenn die Welt ängstlich ist.&#8221; - Warren Buffett



Sehr gute Weisheit ....ich wäre aktuell auch gerne mutiger sehe es aber so wie du und mir kommt vor das alle werte aktuell absolut fern jeglicher Realität sind und ich denke das es auch bald ein ende hat solche steilen Anstiege sehe ich sehr kritisch!


----------



## Painkiller (30. Juli 2020)

Nun, es gibt immer wieder mal Aktien die ich mir auch während der Krise gekauft habe. Das lag vorallem daran, das ihre Kurse eine Verdoppelung oder Verdreifachung meines Gewinns versprochen haben, wenn sie auf Pre-Corona-Level zurückkehren. Aber in wirklich großen Stückzahlen hab ich auch nicht investiert. Wie du schon geschrieben hast, das ganze ist im Moment sehr heikel. Nicht nur bei den Aktien sondern auch bei den Edelmetallen. Auch wenn der Goldpreis durch Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmt wird, merkt man das hier die Politik der Notebanken definitiv einen großen Einfluss drauf haben. Diese Banken fluten die Finanzwelt gefühlt mit Geld ohne Ende. Das im Zusammenspiel mit Staatsanleihen welche oftmals nur noch sich im Negativzinsbereich befinden, sorgt zusätzlich dafür das dass Augenmerk verstärkt auf Gold und andere Edelmetalle gerichtet wird. Ich meine, wer leiht schon dem Staat Geld, wenn er nach Ablauf weniger zurückbekommt, als er verliehen hat?


----------



## Lotto (5. August 2020)

TheFanaticTesters schrieb:


> Sehr gute Weisheit ....ich wäre aktuell auch gerne mutiger sehe es aber so wie du und mir kommt vor das alle werte aktuell absolut fern jeglicher Realität sind und ich denke das es auch bald ein ende hat solche steilen Anstiege sehe ich sehr kritisch!



Steile Anstiege hast doch nur bei IT-Unternehmen, welche ja quasi schon als "Gewinner" feststehen. amazon, Facebook & Co haben Quartalszahlen vorgelegt, die selbst die optimistischisten Analysten nicht erträumt haben. Ansonsten fällt eigentlich alles im Moment (außer Pharma und Gold evtl.). Der Absturz an der Börse welcher ja quasi ausblieb (ja er war erst da, aber es hat sich ja alles einigermaßen erholt) wird aber noch kommen. Die Folgen für die Wirtschaft werden ja zur Zeit nur durch Schulden machen (bzw. Geld drucken) herausgezögert.


----------



## Adi1 (7. August 2020)

Das Problem ist nur,
das ihr privaten Aktienbesitzer gar nicht schnell genug reagieren könnt,
Um bei der Zockerei nicht als Losern rauszukommen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (7. August 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur,
> das ihr privaten Aktienbesitzer gar nicht schnell genug reagieren könnt,
> Um bei der Zockerei nicht als Losern rauszukommen.


Die Fonds sind aber auch nicht viel besser.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (7. August 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur,
> das ihr privaten Aktienbesitzer gar nicht schnell genug reagieren könnt,
> Um bei der Zockerei nicht als Losern rauszukommen.



Sorry was soll denn das für ein Quatsch sein????


----------



## Adi1 (7. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die Fonds sind aber auch nicht viel besser.



Warum denn wohl?


----------



## Painkiller (10. August 2020)

> Steile Anstiege hast doch nur bei IT-Unternehmen, welche ja quasi schon  als "Gewinner" feststehen. amazon, Facebook & Co haben  Quartalszahlen vorgelegt, die selbst die optimistischisten Analysten  nicht erträumt haben. Ansonsten fällt eigentlich alles im Moment (außer  Pharma und Gold evtl.).


Mhm, ich werf dann mal Tesla Inc. , Varta, TSMC, Blackrock Inc. und Berkshire in den Raum.  

Die letzten drei sind wieder auf dem besten Weg, ihren alten Kurswert zu erreichen. War kurzfristig (im März) bereits also nicht doof, die Aktien davon zu kaufen.
Zu Tesla und Varta muss ich nicht viel sagen, denke ich. Auch die Kursexplosion von CD Projekt Red war/ist interessant. 

Aber ganz unrecht hast du nicht. Technologiewerte sind langfristig nie eine schlechte Wahl. 



Adi1 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur,
> das ihr privaten Aktienbesitzer gar nicht schnell genug reagieren könnt,
> Um bei der Zockerei nicht als Losern rauszukommen.


Ich weiß ja nicht wie du deine Aktien handelst, aber ich hab bei meinen Depot Kurstargets gesetzt. Fällt der Kurs unter dieses Target, dann wird die entsprechende Aktie automatisch verkauft. 
Meine Targets sind sehr großzügig plaziert. Mit der Methode bin ich bis jetzt immer gut gefahren. Da ich nicht bei allen Aktien die gleichen Targets verwende, schwankt natürlich auch der Gewinn. Aber Minus hab ich damit bis jetzt noch nicht gemacht. 
Btw. das gleiche mach ich übrigens auch bei manchen Aktien die mich interessieren bzw. auf meiner Watchlist sind. Ich geb das Target vor, und wenn die Aktie dieses erreicht dann wird automatisch die von mir gewünsche Anzahl gekauft.


----------



## Tengri86 (10. August 2020)

Ich bereue damals das ich die Infineon Aktien  nicht gekauft habe, die waren in der Zeit unter 1 Euro gewesen. Wollte ich nicht riskieren  hätte aber auch nicht gedacht das die sich aufrappeln


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (10. August 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ich bereue damals das ich die Infineon Aktien  nicht gekauft habe, die waren in der Zeit unter 1 Euro gewesen. Wollte ich nicht riskieren  hätte aber auch nicht gedacht das die sich aufrappeln



HA zu geil und ich wollte sie kaufen damals hatte damals aber keine Moneten außer für das Bier am weekend wie man halt so war als junger junge ^^


----------



## Tengri86 (10. August 2020)

TheFanaticTesters schrieb:


> HA zu geil und ich wollte sie kaufen damals hatte damals aber keine Moneten außer für das Bier am weekend wie man halt so war als junger junge ^^



Meine Eltern hatten die damals aktienstart gekauft und die ist hochgeflogen und dann übelst runter. Waren aber nur 1 1/2 monatsgehälter , die verbrannt wurde.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (10. August 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Meine Eltern hatten die damals aktienstart gekauft und die ist hochgeflogen und dann übelst runter.



ja das schmerzt kenne einige solcher Kanditenen unter anderem auch selber schon einiges an leer Geld bezahlt ...ist leider so ...


----------



## Tengri86 (10. August 2020)

TheFanaticTesters schrieb:


> ja das schmerzt kenne einige solcher Kanditenen unter anderem auch selber schon einiges an leer Geld bezahlt ...ist leider so ...



Ja die hatten Glück das es nur  so um die 1  1/2  monatsgehälter waren und nicht alles von der hohe kannte, mehr hatte die sich nicht getraut.


----------



## Adi1 (10. August 2020)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wie du deine Aktien handelst, aber ich hab bei meinen Depot Kurstargets gesetzt. Fällt der Kurs unter dieses Target, dann wird die entsprechende Aktie automatisch verkauft.
> Meine Targets sind sehr großzügig plaziert. Mit der Methode bin ich bis jetzt immer gut gefahren. Da ich nicht bei allen Aktien die gleichen Targets verwende, schwankt natürlich auch der Gewinn. Aber Minus hab ich damit bis jetzt noch nicht gemacht.
> Btw. das gleiche mach ich übrigens auch bei manchen Aktien die mich interessieren bzw. auf meiner Watchlist sind. Ich geb das Target vor, und wenn die Aktie dieses erreicht dann wird automatisch die von mir gewünsche Anzahl gekauft.



Darüber werden wir uns am WE unterhalten,
momentan fehlt mir leider die Zeit.


----------



## Adi1 (15. August 2020)

Selbstverständlich kann man durch ein Setzen von Limits
das Risiko begrenzen, Verluste einzufahren.

Das ist aber letztendlich ein Versuch,
durch "Nix-machen" abzusahnen.
Nachhaltiges Investment sieht anders aus,
man bindet sich längerfristig an Unternehmen,
und geht zusammen durch dick und dünne. 

Aber nee,
die Geldgier siegt,
da werden Billionen täglich um die Welt transferiert,
um aus minimalen Kursschwankungen millionenschwere Gewinne einzufahren.

Es wird mal Zeit,
diesen Irrsinn ein Ende zu bereiten.
50 % Steuern auf jede Transaktion,
und eine Entziehungskur für nichtsnützige Zocker.


----------



## keinnick (15. August 2020)

Wenn Du, wie Du sagst, mit dem Unternehmen durch "dick und dünn" gehst, dann machst Du das auch nur, um hinterher mehr Geld als vorher zu haben. Und genau genommen, bist Du dann ebenfalls ein "nichtsnütziger Zocker", oder was was genau hast Du als Kleinanleger zum Unternehmenserfolg beigetragen?


----------



## Adi1 (15. August 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Wenn Du, wie Du sagst, mit dem Unternehmen durch "dick und dünn" gehst, dann machst Du das auch nur, um hinterher mehr Geld als vorher zu haben. Und genau genommen, bist Du dann ebenfalls ein "nichtsnütziger Zocker", oder was was genau hast Du als Kleinanleger zum Unternehmenserfolg beigetragen?



Ja sicher,
ist letztendlich eine "Win-Win"- Situation.

Wenn ich mein Geld investiere, 
erwarte ich natürlich einen Gewinn.

Ich bin halt Teilhaber des Unternehmens,
und wenn Verluste anfallen,
dann gibt es halt nix.

Wie in jeder Beziehung,
manchmal kriselt es auch,
daraus geht man gestärkt heraus,
ohne sich die Köpfe auszuschlagen.


----------



## Painkiller (19. August 2020)

> Selbstverständlich kann man durch ein Setzen von Limits das Risiko begrenzen, Verluste einzufahren.


Du kannst das Risiko nicht nur begrenzen, sondern komplett vermeiden, wenn du es geschickt anstellst. Meine Targets laufen in einer Range von +10 - 70%. Je nach Aktie natürlich. 



> Das ist aber letztendlich ein Versuch, durch "Nix-machen" abzusahnen.


Hab ich was verpasst, oder geht es beim Aktienhandel in erster Linie darum, Geld zu verdienen? Ich will mein Geld mit möglichst geringem Aufwand und Risiko vermehren.



> Nachhaltiges Investment sieht anders aus, man bindet sich längerfristig an Unternehmen, und geht zusammen durch dick und dünne.


Fangen wir mal vorne an: Nachhaltiges Investment umfasst meiner Meinung nach nicht nur Aktien, sondern auch Fonds, Staatsanleihen und Edelmetalle. 

Deiner Ausage kann ich aber nur in Teilen zustimmen, da es immer auf den Einzelkurs ankommt. Die wenigsten Kleinanleger werden auf jedenfall zuschauen, wenn eine ihrer Aktien anfängt den Bodensatz zu kratzen. 
Egal ob du die Aktie für kurze oder längere Zeit im Depot hast: Dein Ziel ist es, damit Geld zu verdienen. Es sei denn du bist Idealist oder ein glühender Unterstützer der Firma. 

Mein Depot ist zum Beispiel bunt gemischt. Aktien (Kurz- und Langzeitwerte), Fonds und Edelmetalle. Nur Staatsanleihen hab ich keine. Denn die sind im Moment eine Nullnummer dank der Negativzinsen.
Unter dem Strich also:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Aber nee, die Geldgier siegt, da werden Billionen täglich um die Welt transferiert, um aus minimalen Kursschwankungen millionenschwere Gewinne einzufahren.


Mal von den großen Fischen abgesehen: Kannst du es den kleinen Leuten verübeln, das sie finanziell zu etwas kommen wollen? Ich für meinen Teil nicht. Sieh dir doch die Welt da draußen an. Glaubst du ernsthaft das der Staat fair und gerecht für alle sorgen kann bzw. will? Wir leben nicht im (Real)sozialismus. Was bleibt dir also anderes übrig? Nichts, um ehrlich zu sein. Du musst dir selbst ein Stück vom Kuchen abschneiden, weil dir sonst niemand etwas gibt. Man könnte jetzt eine Diskussion über das bedingunglose Grundeinkommen starten, aber vorher würde ich gerne noch den Ausgang der neuen Studie abwarten. 

Man muss der Realtität einfach mal ins Auge blicken: Glaubst du ernsthaft, dass die Menschen da draußen genau das bekommen, was sie  verdienen? Nein. Sie werden über- oder unterbezahlt, aber jemand in der  Kette wird immer übers Ohr gehauen.                         

Ich kann hier nur für mich sprechen, aber ich handle mit Aktien, Fonds und Edelmetallen nicht um Milliardär zu werden, sondern um mir einige Taler für meine Rente zur Seite zu legen. Ist ja nicht so, das man mit seinem Gehalt im öffentlichen Dienst finanziell große Sprünge machen kann. Und wenn man in Rente ist, erst Recht nicht. 



> Es wird mal Zeit, diesen Irrsinn ein Ende zu bereiten. 50 % Steuern auf jede Transaktion, und eine Entziehungskur für nichtsnützige Zocker.


Das soll Irrsinn sein? Nein, Irrsinn ist folgendes in unserem Land: Extrem hohe Mieten in vielen Regionen, aussterben der Mittelschicht, Lohnungleichheit - Mann & Frau sowie Ost & West, ausufernde Großprojekte, Bürokratie die einen erdrückt, Renten die eine Frechheit sind, keine Besteuerung der Milliardäre (1% würde hier völlig reichen), keine (10%) Besteuerung von Unternehmen wie Amazon, Google, Apple, Facebook, Twitter etc. , schleppender Ausbau des Glasfaser und Mobilfunktnetzes, extremer Lobbyismus, Berufspolitiker mit massiven Nebenjobs/Nebenerwerb, niedrige Einspeisevergütung und fehlende Förderung für private PV-Anlagen, kein einheitliches Schulsystem etc. etc. 



> Wie in jeder Beziehung, manchmal kriselt es auch, daraus geht man gestärkt heraus, ohne sich die Köpfe auszuschlagen.


Netter Vergleich!  Und was machst du wenn dein Partner/Partnerin dich über´s Ohr haut? Stichwort: Wirecard oder VW. Treue bis zum Schluss? Ich glaube wohl eher nicht. 

--------------------------------------------
So, und jetzt mal wieder was zu den Aktien selbst: 

- Tesla splittet seinen Aktien 5:1
- Apple spittet seine Aktien 4:1 

Also aufpassen wenn ihr Targets auf beide Kurse habt. Sonst geht das nach hinten los. 

Und die Gerüchteküche kocht gerade das evtl. Nvidia auch einen Split plant. 

Zudem steht der Börsengang der Ant Group in Hongkong/Shanghai an. Das Unternehmen strebt scheinbar eine Bewertung von 200 Milliarden Dollar an.
Die Ant Group ist ein Tocherunternehmen von Alibaba und vorallem durch Alipay bekannt. Starttermin gibt es noch keinen. Man munkelt aber September/Oktober 2020.


----------

